# Martial arts & Navy life



## Indycadet (Aug 22, 2011)

In 2 weeks I leave for boot camp & I'm a little worried about how I am to continue my martial arts training. If I get stationed in countries such as China, Japan, Korea, ect, I'll have the advantage of studying styles that originated there & I know of a large number of practitioners in one of my arts based out of Frace but does anyone know if the Navy has a martial arts program? Or maybe a club? Ive heard rumors of a Navy Judo team


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 22, 2011)

If Navy boot camp is anything like my son's Army boot camp, you won't be doing anything extra until you graduate from boot camp. When you finally get stationed, you'll probably have options either on or off base.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 22, 2011)

P.S.  Thank you for serving our country.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 22, 2011)

I know that some Naval places do, around here, anyway.
It seems to be more of an Internal Arrangement than a Program, but youd have to ask.
And they wont mind being called to ask such a simple question 

Also, Salutations My Good Man.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 22, 2011)

What others said.  Also, thanks.  When you're ashore, you'll be in a service town; there will be lots of martial arts training available.  When you're afloat, there will be opportunities on board ship, but perhaps somewhat limited.  The Navy is big, there's lots to do.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Being in the military myself (Air Force), I can tell you that you won't have much time to do much training while your going through boot camp and technical training.  My personal experiences have been that most base gyms offer classes of some sort, they might not be styles that you have previously studied but are good opportunities to expand your horizons.  Now I'm not sure what will be offered onboard the ship you'll be assigned to, but you might also find a fellow martial artist that is looking for a training partner if there are no organized classes available.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Our chief instructor has gradings in quite a few styles and a wide knowledge of martial arts because he did his 22 years in the Army and trained whatever was available to him wherever he was posted. You do lose that continuity of training with the same instructor for years but gain in being able to have a wide understanding of martial arts.
If you are on board a ship that ever comes into a UK harbour give a shout and I'll direct you to a good place to train! Our naval bases tend to have good martial arts clubs.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 24, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> If you are on board a ship that ever comes into a UK harbour give a shout and I'll direct you to a good place to train! Our naval bases tend to have good martial arts clubs.


Ditto for me if you end up in San Diego or Long Beach. We can find you something to keep you training.
What style do you preffer?


----------



## Indycadet (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your responses, they have helped! Through boot camp I know I won't have time for anything but my biggest concern is while im deployed. My job puts me on an aircraft carrier 6 months a year but being such a large ship I'm hopping some sort of club will be available. I didnt even think about just finding another person wanting to get together and train occasionally, very good suggestion! Also thank you guys very much for suggesting places in your area, I will probably have san diago as my home base so I'd really appreciate that. Right now I'm learning ryukyu kempo, small circle jujitsu, & modern arnis


----------



## Indycadet (Aug 24, 2011)

Also I'm open to learning any style. Cross-training can only make me better


----------

